# Newby Question



## Lostagainhelp (Jan 5, 2021)

Hi, I'm a newbie so apologize in advance if this question has already been raised. I would appreciate your knowledge/response/views on the following.

Both my wife and myself are E.U. Citizens, resident in the UK. (My wife & my mother both born in Nr. Ireland and we are holders of E.U. Passports).
When crossing from Dover to France we will have placed the new GB sticker requirement on our M/home (I will do the number plated too, though not required if the GB sticker is in place).
When approaching the customs and border controls will there be separate lanes for E.U. and non E.U. visitors. (I suspect I'm going to be directed into the non E.U. lanes because of my number plate identifier ?). Can I just join the E.U. lanes even though the vehicle is registered in the UK.
My understanding is, once into france I will not be stopped again when crossing borders as freedom of movement will apply to us and all other E.U. Citizens.
Does anybody know how this will work in practise. Planning to visit Greece end of April and hopefully this will be all sorted by then and without having to produce negative Covid tests at each border crossing on way down and back.

Thanks in advance, Keep Safe.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

My understanding is that the EU lane is not dictated by the vehicle, it is dependent on citizenship, as you have EU passports enjoy the freedom of movement lane. We live in and are from (NI) and have acquired our new EU passports for the reasons of seamless travels to the EU.

It’s now recognised that Irish passport holders living in GB have retained the EU freedoms that the majority in GB lost.

Don’t forget your hi-vis vests, triangle, bulbs, spare glasses etc. enjoy your travel and let us know how you get on.

Terry


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I think Terry is right, but I'd walk up and ask at a booth, or email a port and ask.

Terry and I will both be in the same situation in our vans.

Edit: On second thoughts I'd read the signs and if they are sending EU passport holders one way and holders of other passports another way then I would just follow the EU sign. As Terry says I don't recall having seen the country of a vehicle's registration dictating which lane we should take.


----------



## Lostagainhelp (Jan 5, 2021)

Thank you both! I am a seasoned traveller to the E.U. (& Morocco) but not up to speed with new protocols. Once I've done first crossing after 2021 I'm sure it will be all sorted.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Do let us know what you do please.


----------



## Lostagainhelp (Jan 5, 2021)

Yes I will but do not plan to make my first E.U. trip in 2021 until end of April (fingers crossed) and by then my expectation is we will all know what rules and procedures we need to adhere to ?


----------

